# HAPPY NEW YEAR !!!



## IgsEMT (Dec 31, 2009)

Just wanted to wish everyone on the forum a happy and healthy new year. All the best of 2.8  in 2010!!!:thumbup::smileys::cheers:


----------



## stevewang (Dec 31, 2009)

it's 2010 1-1 0&#65306;07 in China now&#12290;happy new year all&#12290;&#22823;&#23478;&#26032;&#24180;&#24555;&#20048;


----------



## PatrickHMS (Dec 31, 2009)

Also is already New Years 2010 to TPF'ers in the land down under...


----------



## GFreg (Dec 31, 2009)

Im still waiting eagerly for the party to start tonight here on the East Coast of the US.  *Happy New Year everybody!*


----------



## Pugs (Dec 31, 2009)

IgsEMT, 
you were a bit early on it
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/off-topic-chat/188468-happy-new-year.html
happy new year


----------



## IgsEMT (Dec 31, 2009)

> IgsEMT,
> you were a bit early on it
> Happy New Year!
> happy new year


:lmao:


----------



## boogschd (Dec 31, 2009)

happy new year guys 

flame war ban this 2010

PLEASE :lmao:


----------



## 1limited92 (Jan 1, 2010)




----------

